# Wild Bill - Where Are Ye?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Have not seen the Wild one on here in a while. Also not responding to PM's. Any news?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

IIRC...... Wild Bill requested in the past that he only be contacted by email.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Sorry Scott! And all the other folks!

I'm just so busy trying to catch up on the repair backlog and going through a long, drawn out divorce process!

It's done wonders for my blues appreciation. Just received a new CD from Amazon.ca. "Mendelson Mainline -The Bump and Grind Revue".

It seems to help!

WB


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Wild Bill....nice to see a post from you.

Take good care. All the best.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Got the LP of Bump & Grind Review from my brother when I was maybe 16, great record. Have a good listen!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Holey "Stink" Bill ... hope the process gets better...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not a lot of fun Bill, I have been down that road. Hope things get settled down for you soon.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Have not seen the Wild one on here in a while. Also not responding to PM's. Any news?


I'm impressed that you're looking out for others here. Good on you!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mooh said:


> I'm impressed that you're looking out for others here. Good on you!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I worry about our regular peeps if I dont see them on for a while.


----------

